# Help with Bryant model 395CA error code 32



## cmoe_1999 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm looking for some help that I'm having with my home furnance.
Its a Bryant model 395CA. When it starts up the LED flashes a code 32.
I can't find any references to tell me what that code means. Everyone says, "look at the blower door". Well the blower door has the wiring and schematic diagram for the unit, but no error codes.
I called in a repairman and he was no help, I went to a Carrier/Bryant dealer for a part, they were no help either. 
Let me try to explain the problem.
When the furnace first starts up, it goes through its self tests and errors out with a code 32, maybe its a 23 I'm not sure which "blinking" is suppose to be first the short blinks or long blinks.
If I hit the manual limit reset at is connected to the pressure switch the unit will "reset" clear the error and start up, heat the house to the thermosat setting and shut down. Next time the termosat calls for heat, the control board errors out again.
I bought a new limit switch, because thats what the repair guy said, but that didn't fix it. The switch never "trips", I have to press it to clear the error. I tried bypassing the limit and the pressure switch to see if either one was giving the error and the error still shows up. 
I'm beginning to think there is something wrong with the control board.
I plan to pull it out and clean it and look at the back for any damage next.

Please help any one,
Charles


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

First digit is the short blinks (watch CAREFULLY) and second is the long blinks. You may have a sticking pressure switch as they get wonky in old age and fail. Carefully clean the port that the silicone tube which attaches to it attaches to the smoke collector box with a paper clip and then small drill bit. May be plugging up.


----------



## cmoe_1999 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pressure switch*

Thanks a lot for the code chart.
It directed me to the pressure switch.
When I first ohmed it out, it was stuck closed and I always got a short across it. I got it unstuck (after ordering a new one). When the wires are disconnected from the pressure switch and the tubing connected, I get an open across the switch.
When I connect the wires and ohm it out, I get a low reading around 1.3K ohms. It must be reading something from the circuit card.
I tried watching the voltage across it during the first start up step, when its suppose to give an open to the control board and then close. The voltage is just over 1 volt AC for a split second and then its zero. It never reads an open.
I'm thinking something on the circuit card is causing the switch to appear closed (shorted).
As soon as I trip the limit switch attached to the pressure switch, the control card reads the open and I hear one of the relys click and then the furnace starts up and runs.
I'm thinking its the control board now.
thanks for any other help you can provide


----------

